# DV Propane Stoves-flame color?



## eclecticcottage (Jan 9, 2012)

We have two DV NG stoves at our old house, and the flames are basically yellow.  In pondering what we will be using as suplimental heat in a planned addition at the Cottage, we have considered a DV propane stove.  But...we cook with propane, and the flames are definately blue, which makes me wonder if the stoves will be also.

So-if you ahve a DV LP stove-are the flames blue, or yellow?


----------



## DAKSY (Jan 9, 2012)

eclecticcottage said:
			
		

> We have two DV NG stoves at our old house, and the flames are basically yellow.  In pondering what we will be using as suplimental heat in a planned addition at the Cottage, we have considered a DV propane stove.  But...we cook with propane, and the flames are definately blue, which makes me wonder if the stoves will be also.
> 
> So-if you ahve a DV LP stove-are the flames blue, or yellow?



The DV woodstove & fireplace looking appliances are adjusted so the
flame looks yellow & duplicates the look a wood burning flame. Wood 
never burns blue unless you add chemicals...The gas flame is actually 
made dirtier by tweaking the AIR-TO-FUEL (ATF) mixture at the air 
shutter. The air is minimized until it reaches a more realistic 
presentation. If it's minimized TOO much, it'll turn more orange & will
soot up the inside of both the appliance & the venting. It may even soot
up the outside of your house on a horizontal vent configuration...
Your kitchen cook stove burns a nice clean blue as it's given a LOT of 
air in the ATF.
HTH...


----------



## eclecticcottage (Jan 9, 2012)

hm...well that explains the lower efficency rating vs vent free stoves/fireplaces.  Thanks!


----------

